

Help me fix photo sharing - Cheeese

One the one side you have flickr who has the most amazing community but a product that has stagnated. On the other you have instagram who has had explosive growth using new social mechanics like follow. I think there is an opportunity to build a community aimed squarely at flickr, but using new mechanics. Something like twitter for images. For a taste of what it looks like this is one of the screens - http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/shoebox/SB_05.jpg<p>I am a photographer who has been photo blogging for pretty close to ten years (http://www.gosu.co.za) and could never find the right place to share and interact with other photographers, so I though I would scratch my own itch.<p>Who are we? We are a team of two who have build stuff in the past (http://listgorilla.com) I am a designer/user experience guy and my co-founder is a Java developer with great experience building rock solid applications.<p>Who are we looking for? We are looking for someone who loves to build stuff and has a strong background in Javascript. We are offering a meaningful portion of equity and chance to work on a team who is motivated and committed to building great experiences. If you happen to be a photographer even better.<p>If that sounds like you please email me (oneintenthousand@gmail.com) with some background and I'll take you through the idea.<p>Thanks, Jason
======
Cheeese
Link:

<http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/shoebox/SB_05.jpg>

------
Andrenid
I can't offer coding help but if/when you need beta testers sign me up for
sure.

